# 17 Mach 2



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Well this flash little new cartridge has just hit our shores and I'm seriously considering getting one in a Remington 504. Does anyone recommend it, how does it perform compared with the 17HMR, are the bullets the same weight? OK to 100 yards? What would you expect to shoot with it size wise, comparing to the HMR? How much grunt and energy at say 100 yards compared to the HMR? Thanks guys, I'm quite intrigued!


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

Well I would personally avoid the 504 altogether, I checked one out at the gun shop and the handle was rotating in its socket, not a good thing, especially for that price. If you want a great bolt action that won't break the bank check out CZ at www.cz-usa.com . As for the 17 mach 2, it uses the same bullet weight and I assume about half the powder of the 17 hmr. It would make a good rabbit and squirrel gun out to about 75 yards, I wouldn't push it to 100 if you want clean kills.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

My son and I got a pair for Christmas. We both got NEF Sportsters. We have done some shooting in the back yard, but haven't made it to the range so we could shoot off a bench yet.

I did shoot a pop can that was filled with water and I was very impressed with the results. If you don't mind I could forward you an excel file I have. It contains some numbers that I ran on my chronograph comparing trajectories for the HMR and Mach2. Out to 100 yards, I think they are very close in everything except for cost. I can shoot the Mach 2 for about $.12 per shot where the HMR is closer to $.16-.18 per shot (in US dollars).

Neil

P.S. I just figured out I can copy/paste from excel. Here is the data.

17HMR 
2450 fps 
2 Inch Vital Zone 
Max P.B. Range	140 yards 
Max P.B. Zero	126 yards 
DISTANCE	PATH	VELOCITY
10	-0.90	2382
20	-0.40	2315
30	0.00	2249
40	0.40	2184
50	0.70	2120
60	0.90	2057
70	1.00	1995
80	1.10	1935
90	1.00	1875
100	0.90	1817
110	0.60	1760
120	0.30	1704
130	-0.20	1650
140	-0.80	1598
150	-1.50	1546

17 MACH2 
2100 fps 
2 Inch Vital Zone 
Max PB Range 122 yards 
Max PB Zero 110 yards 
DISTANCE	PATH	VELOCITY
10	-0.90	2038
20	-0.30	1976
30	0.20	1916
40	0.60	1857
50	0.90	1799
60	1.00	1743
70	1.10	1687
80	1.00	1634
90	0.80	1581
100	0.50	1531
110	0.00	1482
120	-0.60	1435
130	-1.50	1389
140	-2.40	1346
150	-3.60	1305

I sighted mine in using this table. It has a smaller vital zone and I 2.0 Inch scope heighth.

1.5 inch sight height 
17 MACH2 
2100 fps 
1 Inch Vital Zone 
101 yards 
95 yards 
DISTANCE	PATH	VELOCITY
10	-0.90	2038
20	-0.40	1976
30	0.00	1916
40	0.30	1857
50	0.50	1799
60	0.60	1743
70	0.60	1687
80	0.40	1634
90	0.20	1581
100	-0.20	1531
110	-0.80	1482
120	-1.50	1435
130	-2.40	1389
140	-3.40	1346
150	-4.60	1305


----------

